# modern with eom



## astriemer (May 15, 2005)

What element would correspond to things like gasoline, oil, petroleum based products in general...Earth would be my first though, but was wondering where rw would put it? Similarly, if Earth, would that also be where mineral/chemical compounds would go such as gunpowder?

Also, what element would correspond to plastics?

For example if I wanted to create a computer using magic what Create lists would I use?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 15, 2005)

That's part of the reason the "Elements of Magic" version I'm doing for modern kinda de-emphasizes the actual 'elements.'  If you have specific questions, ask, but I probably should not have replied to a message at 4am. I'm a wee bit slee- . . . zzzZZzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzz


----------



## Thomas5251212 (May 16, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> That's part of the reason the "Elements of Magic" version I'm doing for modern kinda de-emphasizes the actual 'elements.' If you have specific questions, ask, but I probably should not have replied to a message at 4am. I'm a wee bit slee- . . . zzzZZzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzz




I'll be interested to see what you do with that; the use of the Elements in EoM is probably the most overly-specific (in the sense it makes a very specific assumption about how elements are arranged in the game; moreso even than 3e, far as that given 3e abandoned the quasi-elements and only marginally supports the paraelements) artifacts of the game; most of the rest of it doesn't make huge assumptions about the game world.


----------



## astriemer (May 18, 2005)

Okay, here's the specific questions. 

Say that a typical non-modern group of adventurers including a moderately high level mage were transported to a modern setting temporarily, but long enough for the mage to get some more spell lists. 
What spell list(s) would the mage need to be able to create a credit card (with or without a magnetic strip)?
And, what spell list(s) would he need to be able to refuel a gasoline powered car?

Hope you had a good rest.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 18, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the specific questions.
> 
> Say that a typical non-modern group of adventurers including a moderately high level mage were transported to a modern setting temporarily, but long enough for the mage to get some more spell lists.
> What spell list(s) would the mage need to be able to create a credit card (with or without a magnetic strip)?
> ...




Credit card would probably be Create Nature and Create Force for a magnetic strip, though you'd need an understanding of how it works for the strip to do anything useful.  I'm almost tempted to make Charm and Compel Construct do the dirty work for influencing computers and stuff.

Refueling a car would be Create Death (so it'd stick around) and Create Nature for the gasoline.


----------



## astriemer (May 18, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Credit card would probably be Create Nature and Create Force for a magnetic strip, though you'd need an understanding of how it works for the strip to do anything useful.  I'm almost tempted to make Charm and Compel Construct do the dirty work for influencing computers and stuff.
> 
> Refueling a car would be Create Death (so it'd stick around) and Create Nature for the gasoline.




I like the temptation to use Charm and Compel Construct to influence computers and such. That seems very reasonable.

Create Force for the magnetic strip because...? Are you using that because of its relation to energy (ala Transform Force)?

Could you use Divination to have the spell create the information for the magnetic strip to "do anything useful"?

Why Create Nature though for the other parts of the question? Wouldn't the gasoline at least fit better under Create Earth?

The Create Nature description states that it is used to create things that are made out of matter that was "once-living." I don't think of plastic or gasoline as once-living. I just now noticed that there aren't Create lists listed for Crystal, Earth, Ice, Metal, or Water. I do see that some of the sample spells however use these lists (Dimensional Sanctum uses Create Earth and Pocket Armory uses Create Metal) and you refer to them in the basic Create text, so my initial assumption would be that they were just left out of the list because the things you can create with them are rather obvious and didn't need any further explanation. Is that an accurate assumption?

Thanks for helping me understand your though process with this.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 18, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> I like the temptation to use Charm and Compel Construct to influence computers and such. That seems very reasonable.
> 
> Create Force for the magnetic strip because...? Are you using that because of its relation to energy (ala Transform Force)?
> 
> ...




Yes, they were fairly obvious, I felt.

Plastic and gasoline are the (processed and refined) remains of dead creatures -- fossil fuels.  In my home town of Beaumont, TX we have this nifty Energy Museum that explains how oil (the lifeblood of Texas) is made.

Of course, you could just use Create Nature/Create Force to have the credit card (and yeah, 'magnetic' seems like energy to me), and figure out what the GP value of a stolen credit card is.


----------



## astriemer (May 19, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Yes, they were fairly obvious, I felt.
> 
> Plastic and gasoline are the (processed and refined) remains of dead creatures -- fossil fuels.  In my home town of Beaumont, TX we have this nifty Energy Museum that explains how oil (the lifeblood of Texas) is made.
> 
> Of course, you could just use Create Nature/Create Force to have the credit card (and yeah, 'magnetic' seems like energy to me), and figure out what the GP value of a stolen credit card is.




I wondered if you were using that logic (fossile fuels). Okay, that works for me and, even better, the mage in question already has Create Nature and Create Force. He'll just have to get Create Death.

So, in general, Create Force would be used to create other more esoteric electro-magnetic energies like radiation and magnetism that aren't already covered by another Create (like electricity or fire), correct?

And, thus Abjure Force would protect from radiation, then again Abjure Force protects from all energies which makes sense as Force is the "unified" energy element, so I suppose that point is mote.


----------

